# Shortened Legal Number plates



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

found this company online and they offer "legal' customised shortened number plates with all the requirements on plates and was basically wondering if anyone had used them before or know if the plates are actually legal considering they are £75, more money than sense comes to mind in my own thinking but if they are legit it would make the rear of the TT look much better IMO. They state that they conform to "BRITISH STANDARD & DVLA AUTHORISATION" with futher details on site.

Many of my friends has just cut down plates and never been stopped but my own mother got pulled few months back for having a double space on a apparent normal plate.:!:

Any other recommendations or advice would be helpful 

company is *Fourdot*
https://www.fourdotdesignerplates.co.uk








_note not actual number just reference for amount of characters _


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cnt help you with that company or what they look like on a tt just yet but I had legal shortened number plates on my old BMW.

I can't remember where I got them from, I'll try and find out but I never had any problems. As long as the font is the normal font and they are the normal size letters/numbers then I think you will get away with it.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tonksy26 said:


> Cnt help you with that company or what they look like on a tt just yet but I had legal shortened number plates on my old BMW.
> 
> I can't remember where I got them from, I'll try and find out but I never had any problems. As long as the font is the normal font and they are the normal size letters/numbers then I think you will get away with it.


Getting back in a TT lad ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/top ... &t=1718184


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt B said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Cnt help you with that company or what they look like on a tt just yet but I had legal shortened number plates on my old BMW.
> ...


Certinaly have. Picked this up last week.

I'll be running a short number on the rear and probably no plate at all on the front when my new grille arrives.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

I have used shortened number plates for years(16" gel plates)and make my plate AD11 OLF stand out.As long as legal font is used and spacing between letters.and between letters and edge of plate are correct then you will not have a problem.Gel style plates are half the price you quoted on e-bay.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There's no minimum size for the plate in the regs, just a standard size.

Apart from font, size and spacing the relevant important bit is a minimum of 11mm clear plate backing colour around the letter/numbers.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

PTHOM said:


> I have used shortened number plates for years(16" gel plates)and make my plate AD11 OLF stand out.As long as legal font is used and spacing between letters.and between letters and edge of plate are correct then you will not have a problem.Gel style plates are half the price you quoted on e-bay.


Weren't you tempted with German pressed plates


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

Maybe when i next change car.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

KSixTT6 said:


> found this company online and they offer "legal' customised shortened number plates with all the requirements on plates and was basically wondering if anyone had used them before or know if the plates are actually legal considering they are £75, more money than sense comes to might in my own thinking but if they are legit it would make the rear of the TT look much better IMO. They state that they conform to "BRITISH STANDARD & DVLA AUTHORISATION" with futher details on site.
> 
> Many of my friends has just cut down plates and never been stopped but my own mother got pulled few months back for having a double space on a apparent normal plate.:!:
> 
> ...


chav-tastic


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> chav-tastic


first of all thank you for taking time out your busy day to help me research the legallity of the plates and I appricate your input in to the discussion.



kmpowell said:


> https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=10&t=1718184


Thanks for posting, spend best part of an hour last night reading through first 10 or so pages and came to the conclusion it might not be worth the hassle.



PTHOM said:


> I
> Have used shortened number plates for years(16" gel plates)and make my plate AD11 OLF stand out.As long as legal font is used and spacing between letters.and between letters and edge of plate are correct then you will not have a problem.Gel style plates are half the price you quoted on e-bay.


Will have a gander on ebay might be worth for a trial run and see if any issues arise.



tonksy26 said:


> I can't remember where I got them from, I'll try and find out but I never had any problems. As long as the font is the normal font and they are the normal size letters/numbers then I think you will get away with it.
> 
> I'll be running a short number on the rear and probably no plate at all on the front when my new grille arrives.


That would be great if you could. Have simialr idea with mine and getting a RS grill at somepoint


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Cnt help you with that company or what they look like on a tt just yet but I had legal shortened number plates on my old BMW.
> 
> I can't remember where I got them from, I'll try and find out but I never had any problems. As long as the font is the normal font and they are the normal size letters/numbers then I think you will get away with it.


Not sure that plate is legal... Don't they have to have supplier and postcode on at the bottom as well?


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

When I got my private plates made up they did say it had to have the source but they made a point about phasing it (light non solid grey) so it was barely legible.


----------



## TTSUPER (Jan 11, 2018)

I've cut the sides shorter on all my cars plates, looks better shorter especially with not many letters and numbers.

This is NOT illegal. Got friends who are Police and they said so long as the letters and numbers are the legal font, size and spacing it's fine. On the plate it's just access reflective fat your cutting off both sides. 

Postcode at the bottom is a must to be legal for MOT yes.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I think shortened plates look really crap, but each to their own. I am confused by some comments though, as a pal of mine was pulled up by Plod for his shortened plates and was told to take them off the car or face a fine, which of course he did. Mind you, considering the amount of cars you see with illegal plates, I doubt the Police would bother that much. I saw a mk1 TTC recently and they'd put double spacing between the letters and numbers, e.g. P1 LL SE ... how on earth they can drive around and not get pulled I don't know.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I decided to go for a 6 digit length plate even tho my number plate is 5 digit. 16.5" x 4.4" metal pressed plate £18.95 on eBay

Double spaced after R3

Had a custom made plate holder to suit the RS grill


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not legal. No makers name / postcode?

Agree double spacing looks good, but not 100% legal.

Why give plod an excuse to pull you?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

TTSUPER said:


> Postcode at the bottom is a must to be legal for MOT yes.


I would think only for plates/vehicles manufactured on or after 1 September 2001 when that particular bit of legislation came in. Otherwise there would have been a requirement for everyone who owned vehicles on that date to change their plates for their next MOT - which didn't happen. As to if the requirement is based on the age of the plate, or the age of the vehicle it is attached to, I do not know! Bit of a loophole there...

My 8N regularly passes it's MOT without a makers name or postcode on the plates. They are "legal" in all other respects - font, spacing and size. I think it would take a particularly anal MOT inspector to fail you, or plod to pull you, for this requirement. The other font and spacing requirements are a completely different matter, as the legal requirements for them have been in force for much longer.

Note: R prefix was 1997, so quite conceivable plate was manufactured before this requirement. :wink:


----------

